# Does anyone here do private letting?



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi All

We are looking to manage my partners flat ourself now. We have been using an agency for past 2 years but we find they are not doing much and its costing us to much,

Eventually my property will also go on rent so I thought it would be better to manage both these properties

a lot of confusing information from google and a little lost on process

Can anyone help me with a legit process please and links to use?

So far we have done the following and need to do the following

1. We advertised on gumtree
2. We did a viewing
3. We have found a couple who want to rent the property
4. I have seen friends use this form and was thinking to do the same. Do I give this form to both parties? Or just one person? https://www.nlatenantcheck.org.uk/downloads/questionnaire3.pdf

5. Once I receive the form back I will ask for 1 weeks rent to "hold" the property
6. I will do credit checks on both parties?
7. I will ask for employer reference and character reference?
8. once that passes I will ask for another 4 weeks rent (total 5 weeks) and put that into a TDS and then also ask for additional 1 month rent in advance?
9. I then produce a contract for myself and the tenant, with all certificates, and meter readings?

thanks


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

most letting agencies will find tenants for you for a finders fee, around £400 round here.

they then leave it to you to manage. most people enter a short term let, say 6 mnths, then leave the letting agency and manage the tenants themselves.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

How are you planning on doing a credit check or employer references?

I would definitely use an agent to find a tenant for you, saves a huge amount of hassle. 

I’ve been renting out property for 25 years and always use an agent. My first property was over 200 miles from home, as was my 3rd, so not practical to manage it myself but it’s 100% worth going the agent route. Agents generally get a higher rent than an individual so that covers your fees. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Useful thread on MSE that might be useful https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/discussion/5180214/tenancies-in-eng-wales-guides-for-landlords-and-tenants/p1


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

As well as the financial side of things, assuming this is a development with more than one flat, is there a shared space/escape route? If so, are you sorted out with fire safety measures? In addition, as a landlord you will want to ensure that fire safety measures within the flat are attended to for your tenant also.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

kingswood said:


> most letting agencies will find tenants for you for a finders fee, around £400 round here.
> 
> they then leave it to you to manage. most people enter a short term let, say 6 mnths, then leave the letting agency and manage the tenants themselves.


We were going to do that but we thought we would give gum tree a go. Now we have found the tenant I think we need to do the bits ourself?


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

garage_dweller said:


> How are you planning on doing a credit check or employer references?
> 
> I would definitely use an agent to find a tenant for you, saves a huge amount of hassle.
> 
> ...


Credit checks I will be using landlords association check which I have to pay for. As above the problem is we have found the tenant now. But i agree when i rent mine out i will go through an agent to find me the tenant


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> As well as the financial side of things, assuming this is a development with more than one flat, is there a shared space/escape route? If so, are you sorted out with fire safety measures? In addition, as a landlord you will want to ensure that fire safety measures within the flat are attended to for your tenant also.


It's a maisonette but we have all the certificates for safety measures


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

garage_dweller said:


> How are you planning on doing a credit check or employer references?
> 
> I would definitely use an agent to find a tenant for you, saves a huge amount of hassle.
> 
> ...


Agree i have been renting for 20 years and always use a letting agent its so much easier and you don't meet the tenants which i prefer. So all contact through letting agent.:thumb:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm sure you are covered but don't forget you'll need an electrical safety certificate now as well as gas

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Been letting out a second house since 2004 and always used a letting agent. Takes all the hassle away.


----------

